# Greene County Buck



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hunted my spot in Greene County Friday and the deer were moving like crazy. I took off work in the morning and headed out for a mid day to dark hunt. I was pulling my bow up to the stand when a small 8 pointer cleared the ridge and came directly under me! For the next 20 minutes I stood bow in hand with my string still tied on and watched him chase a doe around 

Over the next 3 hours I saw 3 different bucks chasing does and running scent trails. The largest was a 2.5 yr. old 8 pointer that was working does very hard; I passed a shot twice at less than 10 yards and he never knew I was there. Finally, just before 4 pm the 2.5 yr. old 8 pointer came from the bottom harrassing a new group of 6 does. He ran them straight up the ridge and 4 of them circled directly behind me. The buck had "cut" the hot doe from the group and he was in front of me roughly 40 yards messing with her. I was busy watching him and keeping an eye on all the deer around me as I did not want to get busted and the wind was swirling. Suddenly, out of the thicket to my left out steps this mature 8 pointer. His hair was standing straight up on his back, he had his huge neck stretched up high and he strutted right at the younger buck. Upong sight of the more mature buck, the smaller 8 pointer quickly made a mad dash down the ridge and out of the area 

The larger buck knew the doe was not ready to be bred and simply circled the area and scent checked the trail the does had crossed - he just got tired of those young pesky bucks running his area IMO. He turned back my way and was headed back into the thick stuff, but he made the mistake of crossing an opening at 30 yards. The 3 bladed Muzzy worked wonders as it entered through the facing shoulder at such an angle it hit the opposite shoulder shattering the entire shoulder blade and dropping him on the spot. He had no use of either front shoulder and expired shortly after I climbed down from my stand. I once again have to endorse Muzzy heads as this is the 3rd deer I have made a shot a little far forward and hit a shoulder blade - all 3 deer were recovered and the head did the job each time.

Having trouble with my photo gallery - will get pics up soon?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

For unknown reasons I can not post pictures to my gallery - I have posted several pictures in the past and am receiving no error messages? File size says unlimited; it even says the upload has been completed sucessfully, but no photo appears in my gallery 

If anybvody wants to put them up for me - pm me your e-mail address and I will send them along.

At this point I am at a loss on why I can't post them up??


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I am posting these pics for Lance, nice deer man !


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for your help Krusty!!!

No field photos since I was alone and also was just a bit tired after the solo field dressing and drag!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Thanks for your help Krusty!!!


Anytime.......Glad I could help  :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking buck! 

I know you tried to send the pictures to me as well but they never came through. I am glad Krusty got them and took care of it.

I will be taking a few days later this week to see if I can get lucky and meet up with something like that.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Fishin Fool,

Nice Buck! What area of Greene county do you hunt? I hunt in Beavercreek twp but have not seen much lately as the corn is still up around us. I haven't seen much scraping activity either.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Miami Township is where my spot is; another guy that bowhunts a few miles away also tagged a pretty good 8 pointer last Thursday evening just before dark. Miami Township gets a LOT of bow hunting pressure, especially after the Beaty buck hit the scene. There are quality bucks around, but there are big bucks in every area of the state.

There is a big 6X7 out in this area, but he hasn't showed up since early season. My buddy hunts the spot with me so hopefully he gets a shot at him.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet! Nice Deer!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice buck. Congratulations!

CG


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> For unknown reasons I can not post pictures to my gallery - I have posted several pictures in the past and am receiving no error messages? File size says unlimited; it even says the upload has been completed sucessfully, but no photo appears in my gallery
> 
> If anybvody wants to put them up for me - pm me your e-mail address and I will send them along.
> 
> At this point I am at a loss on why I can't post them up??


Iam having the same problem. Dose anyone know why this is hapening
thanks in advace


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

J-fish said:


> Iam having the same problem. Dose anyone know why this is hapening
> thanks in advace


I have no idea but I will post a note for the geek squad.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Buck. Good example of why it pays to wait especially this time of year.


----------

